# What do you feed your CRS?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I like ken's stuff.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

A variety of stuff. hiakri algae wafers, tetra sinking pellets, a few frozen blood worms in a bluemoon, some Mosuara bio-stuff.


----------



## TheNailman (Feb 3, 2011)

my shrimp get hikari sinking wafers, and sera catfish chips. 
their diet is supplemented by the flake food that gets to the bottom. 

i hear kens is the bomb tho.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Crs specialty foods are the best. You wouldn't feed cat food to your horse would you?

Mosura foods, benibachi foods, shirakura, shrimplab, borneowild, all good foods


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

InverteBites Green, http://aquarliam.com/


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

For those who use Ken's, which type(s) did you get? There are so many to choose from...
I heard Hikari is good, but pretty overpriced.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

I have Ken's Spirulina tables with calcium. They will come out and eat it, but what makes them go crazy is the Azoo Max Breed and Max Grow shrimp foods. Nothing draws them into a feeding frenzy like those two do and they'll keep at it until its all gone (and it lasts 24 hours+). The Ken's they'll get tired of after a few minutes. 

I also use EBI-Ken EI powder every now and then, crab/shrimp pellets, plus blanched greens. I'm a big believer in rotating through a number of foods.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Biomax from GLA.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I find mine go nuts over the tetracolor sinking pellets. I dumped some in last night and every single CRS went out and grabbed a little pellet and took off with it.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive never actually sat there and watched them for a long time but I will put in a pinch or two of fluval shrimp food and its gone in 8 hours. Compared to the size of the shrimps its a fair amount of food lol.

I guess I should give them different stuff however I figure they will get enough from bio-film + the fluval food.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Also remember that crs naturally lose color with age. It would be difficult to get an adult crs to look as nice as a juvenile.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

My crs,babaulti,rcs, and amanos love the aZoo max grow
. And the amanos are bullies.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I like ken's stuff.


What about your own stuff.... j/k


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> I heard Hikari is good, but pretty overpriced.


Not anywhere near as over priced as Mosura foods, benibachi foods, shirakura, shrimplab, or borneowild.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Hikari shrimp cuisine - 50 cents per gram

Borneo Wild Grow - 50 cents per gram

Mosura - 50 cents per gram

Shirakura - 25 cents per gram

Shrimplab - 50 cents per gram

Azoo - 30 cents per gram

inverteBites - 50 cents per gram

Gimme a break, just because you only get 9 grams per package of hikari shrimp cuisine, doesn't mean it's cheaper.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert H said:


> Not anywhere near as over priced as Mosura foods, benibachi foods, shirakura, shrimplab, or borneowild.


Again, I have no idea where you are coming from trying to compare pricing, but let's get it right.

The Shrimp Lab Shrimpball Cuisine (with 10% TPT discount)
30 grams: 0.39 per gram
50 grams: 0.306 per gram

Mosura Specialty CRS food
25 grams: 0.508 per gram

Shirakura Ebi Dama
80 grams: 0.313 per gram

Hikari Shrimp Cuisine (Cheapest I found online without 10 dollar shipping - and its usually more like 5.99 at LFS)
10 grams: 0.499 per gram

Ebitabreed (Exceptional top of the line brand)
40 grams: 0.625 per gram


I suggest you get your numbers straight before making comments such as these. It makes you look uneducated. Just because you spend 4.99 only on a package of hikari, doesn't mean its the cheapest. That's like going to costco and complaining about paying more for stuff over stuff in Safeway.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Hikari shrimp cuisine - 50 cents per gram
> 
> Borneo Wild Grow - 50 cents per gram
> 
> ...


That's a lot of research there, good info though. I have had luck with the variety pack from Shrimplab, Mosura brand stuff and home made spinach. I wouldn't recommend the ADA brand bee food though.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

ADA bee food, I forgot about that one.

30 grams: 0.600 per gram


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Usually how long will 20 grams last if you only feed it one stick every other day?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

6 months or longer


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Im torn between mosura and shrimplab food. Trying to decide which to get for CRS.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Perhaps try a little of each and see what your shrimps like : )


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> Perhaps try a little of each and see what your shrimps like : )


I could but then I would be stuck with a mertic ass ton of shrimp food lol. I still havent even put a dent into the fluval shrimp food I bought. And ive had that for months now lol.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I use 
Mosura Specialty Food
Hikari Shrimp Pellets
Hikari algae waffers


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

good info but lol, i found roberth's ripping to be... hilarious. 
so unnecessary. 

anyways neo, this is what i did: i asked for samples of whatever shrimp food people had. one vendor (if you want, i can ask him to contact you directly if he hasn't already), kindly sent me a nice, fat package of 8 different shrimp foods... it's enough to say i know exactly what my particular shrimps like and don't like from those 8 (i don't think i need to venture into more than 8 brands, types of food).. but again that's my opinion and my experience. i wouldn't want to offend anyone else with my words so take my suggestion with a grain of salt.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their input. Hope this thread helps everyone as much as it did for me : )


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

FYI the shrimp lab has a variety pack of their line of foods. It may not contain all the others but its better then nothing.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I talked to my bf earlier in the week and he said that his friend feed his raw tofu?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine love the fluval shrimp food! lol. Its the only thing that is fully gone everytime i feed it.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Mine love the fluval shrimp food! lol. Its the only thing that is fully gone everytime i feed it.


How do you feed yours without adding too much? and how often? I got some from Liam, but haven't fed my CRS yet since they are not in their own tank and don't want the RCS to hog it all.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> How do you feed yours without adding too much? and how often? I got some from Liam, but haven't fed my CRS yet since they are not in their own tank and don't want the RCS to hog it all.


I add a bit in, I used little glass feeding dishes from the dollar store, and if they swarm on it in and its gone in 5 mins or I notice that some didn't get to it, I might put a bit more. With my snowballs, who are juvi's and either fill up on plants or just cause they're small and don't eat that much yet, there has been left over, so a turkey baster the next morning to suck it up (providing the snails didn't make a meal out of it). I love the feeding dish idea, cause otherwise food ends up everywhere and I try to avoid having to clean my substrate because of the swarm of baby cherries around, so if they can eat in the dish and keep the food in there (and poop a lot in there too when they eat in there) so I just sucks up the left over food poop, or the snails get it. Much better and 10x less mulm I notice in the substrate if I stir it around since using the dishes.


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

really interesting. 1st time heard about this. tofu for sure contains enough calcium.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I had shrimp die after putting tofu in the tank, so I never tried it again. It was cheap tofu though.

I also had shrimp die after I put cooked rice in the tank, so I've never tried that again either.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

They love peas.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I feed mine frozen bloodworms. sometimes live blackworms if I feel like it.

I only give my shrimps Earth grown, not machine made. (yes technically those worms are farmed by humans but you get the point)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 on Hikari, Azoo Max (they really do go insane for Growth & Breed formulas - if they can get to it before your Ramshorns hog it all), Fluval, Nikki's stuff is terrific, carrots, zucchini, cucumber, algae wafers, seaweed.

Best advice is what everyone else suggested: get a nice mix of foods and change things up every couple days.

P.S. I found Hikari Shrimp Cuisine on Amazon for $2. My LFS sells it for $3. Just have to shop around.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

My bf added a few rice pieces to his RCS tank awhile ago just to test it out and they swarmed all over it. None died. Haven't tried tofu yet but if anything the RCS will have to try it first before the CRS. I think I'll reserve foods designed for CRS for now until I can get a population going before trying other things.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

When I feed my dwarf frogs, I usually have a bit of frozen bloodworm/brine or mystic shrimp mix left over and usually give my shrimp tank a quick squirt of those every week or two as a treat. Is it wrong to feed shrimp shrimp? lol.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

My CRS isn't eating much since they have been moved over to the new tank. I see them munch on the HC and other plants all the time, just not the Azoo Max Growth or Breed. Could it be that they prefer more organic food from those plants first?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No, that's a sign of stress. How long has it been since they stopped eating?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I mean, they still eat, but not as much as I thought they would. They prefer to just nibble on the HC and moss, etc. in the tank. They move around, swim around very actively. Could it just be the food isn't good?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

azoo food has an expiration date, you could check that.

I find good healthy shrimp have a good healthy appetite, but if they look good and show no other signs of stress, perhaps it's just they don't like azoo food. Have you tried some other foods?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> azoo food has an expiration date, you could check that.
> 
> I find good healthy shrimp have a good healthy appetite, but if they look good and show no other signs of stress, perhaps it's just they don't like azoo food. Have you tried some other foods?


This batch came from your sample set so I don't know the expiration on it. I was hoping I could get that from you 

My bf ordered in on the Azoos as a group buy awhile back, but the bags were expired so just barely going through an exchange process right now. Have yet to use any so it was hard to tell if they don't like Azoo altogether or not. I'll try your other typesm starting with the Fluval Shrimp :biggrin:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Good idea, the expiration on the samples is 6/2012


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Good idea, the expiration on the samples is 6/2012


Thanks Liam. I fed them some color enhancing Tetra flakes earlier and they loved it.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Its only been 1 day since I added the 24 Crystals and they are really going through the HC's. They love picking something off the plant, would anyone happen to know what it is? Its so good they don't even bother with the shrimp foods I added in. Interesting...


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

My CRS are much pickier than my RCS and take longer to try a new food. They did not try prepared foods for a while. Now they'll eat anything I put in. 

Shrimp Lab Shrimpball Cuisine is a staple
Azoo Max Breed
Azoo ? White Pellet
Omega One Color Flakes
Hikari Micro Pellets

They love new Moss or Driftwood
And they love Indian Almond Leaves.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone know if the Azoo Breed/Growth is the same as Shirakura? I just got some of the Azoo Growth yesterday and the first thing I thought after opening was "this looks just like Shirakura" even the packaging is similar.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not the same, lol


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

sayurasem said:


> I feed mine frozen bloodworms. sometimes live blackworms if I feel like it.


Never again will I try live blackworms. Mine don't eat it and they took over the tank. Had to tear down the tank and start over.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> Never again will I try live blackworms. Mine don't eat it and they took over the tank. Had to tear down the tank and start over.


Oh wow. Thanks for this information. I've seen pictures/videos of people feeding them these white/clear looking worms. Perhaps would expect the same result if they don't eat it?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

blackworms and tubifex are the worms you have to worry about since they can live in the tank(substrate) others are not aquatic and will die. 

My shrimp are really loving Tetra Spirulina Flakes today...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Newman said:


> blackworms and tubifex are the worms you have to worry about since they can live in the tank(substrate) others are not aquatic and will die.
> 
> My shrimp are really loving Tetra Spirulina Flakes today...



Mine like the Omega One Super Veggie Kelp Flakes. I use them, Tetra color Tropical Granuales, Hikari Algae Wafer, Barley Pellets, Fluval Shrimp food, which they love as well, and zucchini. I also dose Mosura Bio-plus to help build up organism for them and babies to eat. Sometimes I'll give them a squirt of frozen blood worms and brine shrimp when I'm feeding my dwarf frogs with it.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not sure if its the different strains or not but the other 4 that I had originally in my tank would not bother to touch the Azoo Max products. This new batch can't wait to jump on it. Interesting. Is this normal for anyone?


----------

